# Adorable surprise gift from Auntie Kristi!



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I received these adorable collars in the mail as an awesome surprise from Auntie Kristi and Oakley! How cute are they!? They totally made our day, Kristi.  You are just too sweet for words. Thank you and sweet little Oakley so much, honey! It was funny because when I received the package I was all confused thinking wait, I didn't order something from Crazy for Collars, did I? LOL. It was such a lovely surprise!

We love them and Roo looks just smashing in them, as you'll see.  And today is Roo's birthday too! yay! Here's some pics of the birthday girl with her adorable new collars! I'll post the sweet card from Kristi and Oakley too. 










































Tankie Auntie Kwisti and Oakey! Iz wuv you and my new cowwars sooo much! Day r just purfect and mak me so happey! Tank u for tinking of me durring miz recovewy. Wots of wuv and kissiz, Woo. xxxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How nice!
Oh, the green and turquoise are SO her colors! Hope she is feeling better day by day!

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> How nice!
> Oh, the green and turquoise are SO her colors! Hope she is feeling better day by day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!!!


Thank you so much, Karen! She is definitely feeling much better! So much so that it's getting harder and harder to keep her still! lol. Isn't the polka dot green and blue the cutest thing ever?! I love them on her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my goodness - those pics are PERFECT!!! How thoughtful of Kristi! Roo looks darling in her new collars. They are sooooooooooooo cute. Happy Birthday little Roo!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you, Tracy!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday little Roo. Hope your mending quick xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Rache! She is doing really well, I'm so pleased!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

HAppt bday roo!!! Hope your back to yourself soon! Collars are really nice!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday and well wishes, Sherri! I'm counting the days (weeks, urgh) until I can put the crate back in the basement. lol.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

How adorable is SHE in her new collars!!! Kristi was so thoughtful and caring to think of Roo and you like that :daisy:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Those collars are the prettiest thing . Roo looks sensational, they look custom made for her. kristi's pack has been sporting these what a great pressie to send.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> How adorable is SHE in her new collars!!! Kristi was so thoughtful and caring to think of Roo and you like that :daisy:


Thanks Kristy! I just love them, they are so pretty on Roo. And Kristi really is just so thoughtful and sweet - Oakley too. 



rubia said:


> Those collars are the prettiest thing . Roo looks sensational, they look custom made for her. kristi's pack has been sporting these what a great pressie to send.


Thank you, rubia. They really do look custom made for her! I remember them on Kristi's pack too, so adorable, as always.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, Roo, you look so gorgeous with those "fancy" collars! I love them.. 
Kristi, what a thoughtful and sweet gesture for Roo and her mom.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

them coulars are so cute i want one no 2


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Deb and Kayla.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

that was a very nice gesture, your pics are beautiful


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless she looks fabulous xxxx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They look great on her  Man, I love the green and blue...I think I need it :-D


----------



## Nuggett (Apr 30, 2011)

oh my gosh! those are adorable!! I would so try to find one for Nuggett but I don't think he would appreciate the girly-ness. lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know what it is about that little girl of yours, but she really gets to me!

She's beautiful in her new collars, and I'm so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> that was a very nice gesture, your pics are beautiful


Thanks Amanda. 



Milosmum said:


> Oh bless she looks fabulous xxxx


Thank you! 



flippedstars said:


> They look great on her  Man, I love the green and blue...I think I need it :-D


I love it too! Green is my favorite color. Thanks again so much for the collars, hun. I just love them. Speaking of collars, I got the flower power collar in the mail today. It's so pretty!



Nuggett said:


> oh my gosh! those are adorable!! I would so try to find one for Nuggett but I don't think he would appreciate the girly-ness. lol


LOL. Thank you! My Pip would agree with Nuggett. 



kimr said:


> I don't know what it is about that little girl of yours, but she really gets to me!
> 
> She's beautiful in her new collars, and I'm so glad she's feeling better!


Aw thank you, Kim! She is just the sweetest, most loving, little girl ever.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwww! how cute! she's so precious. what a nice surprise! i hope her recovery is going well!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much, Rachel.  And her recovery is going really well, thanks for the well wishes.  x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww so nice


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy belated b -day Roo. She has the sweetest little face, just love her!! And her new collar looks beautiful on her. Love it!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww how nice of Kristi!! The collars look awesome on Roo bless her


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful photos 
And the collars are amazing!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the sweet comments everyone!


----------

